# First Bull Red



## slab63 (Jul 24, 2012)

I decided this year to try for a bull red, and got started a couple weeks ago buying gear and learning the ropes from the 2Cool forums.

So I got set up yesterday on the west end of Galveston. I have my big pole baited with a whiting head and have it cast out into the first gut and sitting in the rod holder. So what happens? A bull hits the fishbites I just cast out into 2 feet of water looking for bait fish.

Quite a fight on 12 pound line; took me about 15-20 minutes. Thanks to Jimbo, Mark, and Jerry for helping me get a photo for the record. And thank to all the 2Coolers for sharing their know-how on this site.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Way to go! You're hooked now. :smile:


----------



## Chasin_Fish (Sep 7, 2013)

nice 1st bullred good job


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

Way to go. It's always nice to set out to catch something and fulfill it. Great job.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

haha awesome story. That happens to me with sharks too. Always catch the biggest sharks on the lightest gear.


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations on your first Red.

Hope you get more and bigger ones.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

mission accomplished, congrats!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats on your first bull red awesome!!


----------



## slab63 (Jul 24, 2012)

Is it just me, or does it look like I'm holding a baby?


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

They are a blast to catch on light tackle. I'd suggest using more than 12# in the surf,though no matter what you are after,just in case.


:work::work:
SEAWEED


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great catch, a fine looking bull red!


----------



## speckledred87 (Aug 22, 2013)

Congrats nice catch I been after them on different bays for months now and havent had any luck:bounce:


----------



## slab63 (Jul 24, 2012)

edjman said:


> They are a blast to catch on light tackle. I'd suggest using more than 12# in the surf,though no matter what you are after,just in case.
> 
> :work::work:
> SEAWEED


Amen to that, brother! When it started to peel off line I was wondering what I'd gotten myself into. Just glad I remembered previous advice that it would be enough to do the job as long as I was patient and didn't try to muscle it in


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

speckledred87 said:


> Congrats nice catch I been after them on different bays for months now and havent had any luck:bounce:


Keep at it, it's worth it


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Congrats on the first! They are so much fun on lite tackle!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

X2


----------

